# 1967 Tempest/Lemans Reproduction Grilles



## Fairlane (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm refinishing a 1967 Tempest and the plastic grilles are in really poor condition. I see there are some nice looking repo grilles available but are listed for LeMans only.

They look identical to my Tempest grilles. Does anyone know if these grilles will fit a Tempest? If not, what are the differences? I see GTO grilles retrofitted to Tempests & Lemans, can't believe that the mounting or sizes are different for the same year.

Has anyone bought these repro grilles?If so, how do they fit?

Thanks.


----------

